# Here's what I learned today . . . . .



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here's a thread for us to post what we learned TODAY. since learning never stops, let's start out each day looking for the nugget , or revelation, or epiphany or even bad experience that was so valueable that we learned something today, even if this is our 10,000th ride!

Today I had the revelation that your horse can literally ENJOY being with you, even if that means work. they enjoy hanging out, being groomed and such, but more often than not, they don't enjoy working. so how can it be that they ENJOY being with you, even if you are making them work?

becuase the thing a horse likes more than anything is being able to follow good , clear direction . When the lead mare sends a gelding over a bit who might be coming in too fast to the waterhole, and he moves over nicely, she takes that pressure off so fast, and the peace and quite that results is so PLEASURABLE to the gelding, that he will literally "feel" good in the company of that horse, evn though she made him move. the fact that she was CLEAR about her request, and FAIR about it, and gave the release as soon as it was earned, makes the subordinate horse literally feel good. he was told what to do, and when he did it well, he was rewarded by being left alone; all just what a hrose thinks of as "the best way things can be".

So, if you interract with your horse such that you are regularly, but softly engaging his mind in something, being super clear about what you want (not clouding it what a whole bunch of pereferal things, and being so alert that you instantly reward your horse's attempt to "get along" with you, your hrose will literally have good feelings about being with you. he'll literally ENJOY time spent with you. 

now that's a nice way to spend a ride together! and that's what I learned today~

feel free to comment on this, and post "what YOU learned today".


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

What I learned today is that the sun being out is not a valid excuse to ditch chores and ride....but what I learned yesterday is that: No matter how bomb proof your horse may be- being alone in a stall during mounted shooting will cause a potentially dangerous situation. I also learned that the test you had memorized five minutes ago isn't as likely to stay in the brain as even elevator music is- and to always have a reader. 

And i'd like to comment on horses enjoying work- I haven't met a single one that doesn't They may fuss or be a snot but their poignant concentration on some movements and way my guys' ears immediatly start 'sateliting' has me convinced that like us- they enjoy having a job to do...although sometimes what they want to do is a little different from what I want to do.....


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Haven't been out to the barn since Thursday because of the rain and muck :sad: but we did some ground driving Thursday and that was _all kinds of learning_.

But mostly to follow through with my cues. I had myself _convinced_ that I couldn't get my horse to step off from a kiss or a subtle suggestion (we've been stuck at that in riding too) and my coach came over to me and the conversation went something like this
Coach: "Do you think I could get her to do it?" 
Me: "Yes, absolutely" 
Coach: "Do I have superpowers or could you do it too?"
Me: "Oh..."
Love my coach.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She probably DOES have super powers!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

....I learned that my horse is more attentive to strange sounds (wild turkey hidden in a copse of trees and bushes) than he is of sudden movements (same turkey running out of the bushes and off across the field).


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I learnt today that your horse can spook at the same green bucket you have been feeding him out of for the last 6 months!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Saturday I learned that I have to put a sign in my barn......it is going to say, "unless you are paying for a lesson at $65.00 per hour, or renting a horse at 35.00 per hour, please make sure the stalls are clean before you ride!"

My neighbor girls come over and "help" in exchange for riding, and Saturday I had to clean the stalls before I could bring the horses in.....after they rode for hours on Friday. By the time I got to bring them in, it was pouring down rain! I was quite exasperated!!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I learnt that my boy can be a pushy idiot around food if he is hungry...he learnt that I don't accept that sort of behaviour, and next time he politely went to the spot I feed him and waited nicely


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I learned that my horse will ride home slowly on a loose rein. I just have to work the crap out of her the day before. The more I ride the better she is.
She likes being out and doing something.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yesterday I learned that constant nagging on a horse truly doesn't work- and sometimes just ignoring annoying behavior does.

My mare has been a PITA in the wash stall this spring, dancing all around and pawing furiously once she's decided that she's done with it. I usually correct her, make her back up, verbally reprimand, etc. It's really irritating!

So yesterday I gave her a bath, and she started up these antics. I just ignored it, finished the bath then went about my other business, putting tack away, loading old blankets in my car, all while she was standing tied in the stall. At first she pounded the ground with her front hoof in a little tantrum, but every time I walked by her without acknowledging her, she pawed a little less. Until finally, she was staring at me like, "what in the world" when I walked by and didn't acknowledge her. After about 20 minutes, she was standing quietly, so I unhooked her and turned her out like nothing had happened. Will be curious to see how well this lesson translates to the next bath, but was a good outcome for yesterday.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I learned that it is not a great idea, Sunday, to ride a mare in heat, out where there are wild horses, esp if those wild horses decide running back and forth, madly, is a fun activity, with the stallion coming toward you, to check things out!

Charlie has seen wild horses before, from more of a distance, grazing, then moving off, as we approached, but this was different, and her instincts kicked in, where nature told her that 'big boy' wanted her!, and she should join in with that herd activity!
Took a few minutes to get her 'brain' back, but fortunately, once further down the trail , I felt her relax again, once more happy to travel on a loose rein, content to ride with hubby;s 'dud' of a stud (gelding )
I learned that I think that I have become too old for that kind of excitement, and won't be riding Charlie out there again, when she is in heat, even though I do show her when she is in heat, and can keep her focused, but of course, those other horses are also being controlled by their riders


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

last week it was had just rained and i did a lazy trail ride.. but always learning!!! 

half way through the trail ride i was working on being relaxed from my head down to my toes... and when i got down to my toes.... suddenly realized i keep tension in my ankles.... [email protected]!! HOW MANY PLACES CAN I MANAGE TO KEEP THAT STUFF? 

never-ending


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a learned today moment, but learned probably within the last year and I reacted like, "Huh.. That makes sense. I hadn't thought of that."

What those large belly guard girths are for. :lol: 

I don't ride jumpers and know rather few people who do I just had no idea what they were for until JustDressageIt got one for her old mare who was really snappy and posted before and after using it pictures on facebook. Liiiiiightbulb!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I learned today to not believe people when they say the fence is off...


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> She probably DOES have super powers!


So that's how she makes it look so easy!

Also another thing from the other day: I was riding and I noticed my pinkies were curled and touching my palms, not uncomfortably but I noticed it because normally my pinkies are sticking straight out and I have to consciously tuck them in, it was the first time I tucked them in and then noticed them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't know if this is in the learned category but I continue to be amazed at how frickin spoiled rotten my horses are. It's pretty bad when I had a mare out today cold hosing her hock because it's a little swollen, then I went ahead and trimmed her bridle path while I had her out and her two pasture mates stand at the gate giving me their puppy dog look and are talking to me the whole time (you know that drawn out and fairly quiet nah-eh-eh-eh-eh) because they wanted me to do them too. I'm such a pushover I accommodated them and then they were all happy.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

today (well yesterday now) i learnt that i could do 3 small braids and then slide the braids into the braid in tail wrap... i feel like i fail at life for not thinking of that. hours spend sticking my arms through the holes to pull unruly tail hair through and praying she didn't swish while i was trying to get the other strands in without messing up the hair...


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I learned that I like watching someone else ride my horse almost as much as I like riding her myself.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Today I learned, or was reminded, that every day we spend on a horse is one day closer to the Big Wreck. Fellow at my barn had his horse go over on him today. He was life flighted to the hospital. Internal bleeding, broken ribs, partial lung collapse. They are doing more tests tomorrow on his spine, just to make sure he's okay. 

Ride safe, all of you.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> I learned today to not believe people when they say the fence is off...


The fence is ALWAYS on.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Yesterday I learned that my horse responds much faster when I whisper with two fingers than when I shout with my entire arm


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MaximasMommy said:


> Yesterday I learned that my horse responds much faster when I whisper with two fingers than when I shout with my entire arm



that's a nugget!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my riding buddy was talking about how she'd learned, and was working on, the whole concept of making sure that when she asked for a leg to move one way, that the timing was such that the horse COULD do this without threatening his balance. 

so, for example, if you want the horse to step sideways with his front left foot, you may use your left rein and right leg to say "step over". but, if you don't time your request correctly, you will be asking him to move over when the front left is still weighted, so he'll have to move his front right over, crossing over, and threatening his balance. 

if you can time your requests WITH him already being set up to answer easily, the hrose feels better. if not, he may feel either irritated, or actually worried about his balance, and that's a BAD feeling for a hrose.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Good on, Tinyliny. I learned that just the other day. What a revelation it was!


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> Today I learned, or was reminded, that every day we spend on a horse is one day closer to the Big Wreck. Fellow at my barn had his horse go over on him today. He was life flighted to the hospital. Internal bleeding, broken ribs, partial lung collapse. They are doing more tests tomorrow on his spine, just to make sure he's okay.
> 
> Ride safe, all of you.


i hate those reminders  We all do what we can, but nothing we can do to completely take away the risk. Lots of good thoughts his way. :-(


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Also, turns out he fractured his spine. So close. so very close. The tree on his saddle is destroyed. :-/


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Yesterday I learned that I can ride my horses' neck. And that I don't want to do that again.

Getting back over the horn with one stirrup was the hardest part. :shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I realized that K has decided after nearly 11 months with us that I am her human. 
Or maybe it's that after 11 months I've finally realized that she is my horse (even if DH keeps stealing her to ride!!)
She was ill last week and I found myself caring about her more than I'd previously allowed myself too because I was so worried. I think perhaps she sensed that and suddenly we had a bond that I hadn't managed to find before. 
I can now accept that she will never be a replacement for Flo and stop trying to compare them - she's herself and I can love her 'just because'.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> The fence is ALWAYS on.


Yes it is, and NEVER touch the wire and then touch someone else to prove it. Trust me, you don't want to do that. :shock:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you guys crack me up!!!!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I wish I could find a sign that would light up/flash when the wire is hot so the neighbors and utility meter readers could know not to touch. Hmm. Wonder if I could create something like that... little LED lights between the lines that flash H O T when the power is on?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see a million dollar product!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Let me stop by AdvanceAuto and pick up a few strings... I'll let you know how it works! 
Off is easy. No flashing lights.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

MajorSealstheDeal said:


> Yesterday I learned that I can ride my horses' neck. And that I don't want to do that again.
> 
> Getting back over the horn with one stirrup was the hardest part. :shock:


I had that lesson!!! the moment where you are not in the saddle anymore - but somehow you're still pretty balanced so you go w/ with it until your horse stops freaking out and you can pop yourself back in the saddle. :shock:

i used to ride a head shy horse who that strategy would NOT have worked on, but luckily the one i was on had a big, strong, solid neck that wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Change said:


> I wish I could find a sign that would light up/flash when the wire is hot so the neighbors and utility meter readers could know not to touch. Hmm. Wonder if I could create something like that... little LED lights between the lines that flash H O T when the power is on?


https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=634eaf46-3280-4e15-97e8-8dc285c8ff21

This thing does the exact opposite! It flashes when the fence has lost power. I would imagine someone who understand circuits better than myself could rig one up to flash while hot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

back to revelations of the day . . . . 

so , today I went out on a trail ride alone. as usual.
and since my back has been bothering me so much, I was , and am, very cognizant of having my core muscles engaged ALL the time. 
anyway, as we mostly walked through the woods, I focussed on having my core engaged, BUT, not allowing that to mean that my hips are locked tight.

I discovered that I am often absorbing movement with too much movement in the WAIST, and not enough in the HIPS, and that one can seperate them!

I think many of us absorb the motion with movement in our lower back/waist. but, if I kept my back pretty straight, and focussed on allowing the motion to move through me via my hips ( thinking of the area in front where my thighs bend away from my belly , the kind of L shape formed there), and really allowing that to open and close in whatever way the movement of the hrose created, I rode quieter, my back felt better, and my horse moved freer under me.

fancy that!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I realized that Looby is an even bigger Diva than I thought she was
My horses all have their own identifiable feed buckets that get washed out after each use. The feed gets tipped into their own manger - which also gets cleaned after each feeding. Yesterday DS gave Looby the wrong feed - but it was identical to her own feed. He called to me and said I just gave her K's feed does it matter and I said no - she thought differently and refused point blank to touch it. New feed was mixed in her own bucket, feed in manger was removed, new feed tipped in and she ate it without question


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Something I learned today, if you are out riding in the woods and come across a tree that has come down and is slanted across the trail and you think you might just be able to squeeze under it, ride up to it and say no not enough room, so you dismount and try to lead the horse under but the pommel is just touching the tree so you back horse ( very good horse I have to say) keeping her from raising her head up. 

Moral: If you think the tree is too low to go under DO NOT ATTEMPT IT!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> Something I learned today, if you are out riding in the woods and come across a tree that has come down and is slanted across the trail and you think you might just be able to squeeze under it, ride up to it and say no not enough room, so you dismount and try to lead the horse under but the pommel is just touching the tree so you back horse ( very good horse I have to say) keeping her from raising her head up.
> 
> Moral: If you think the tree is too low to go under DO NOT ATTEMPT IT!


I have learned that lesson myself ----- on more than one occasion


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I could have taken the saddle off and then she would have fit through, I have done that on occaision when back tracking would take too long but yesterday it was just a short trip around. 
I will go out and make a detour but it is thick thorn bushes so I didn't try it with the horse as I didn't want a thorn in the eye.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

So I attached a string of LED lights onto the wire, grounded it, and voila! I had blinking lights on my hot fence. These were just some leftover lights we had in the garage from when my son took them out of his car; they are blue and not terribly bright, but I did prove the concept that it can be done!

Now I just have to remember to stop by AdvanceAuto and puck up some red ones!

On a side note - about a week ago I purchased a solar charger. Per instructions, I let it charge for two full sunny days before turning it on. After two days, the charger OK button was blinking. That was about a week ago. I turned it off again, and yesterday I sunk a post, mounted the solar charger and hooked it up to the fence. No blinking light. I did touch the wire, and yes there is a very low impedance charge running through the wire, but not enough for my LEDs, and not enough to make me jerk my hand away. [sigh] I'm going to give it a day or two and see if it will work better with more sunlight.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I was beating myself up over canter departures and mentally running through them and trying to see what I was doing wrong. Except I must have subconsciously cued for the canter because Cim rolled right up into a nice lope... and then I panicked because I had been walking on a loose rein and I *thought* I was out of control until I panicked and asked for a turn with only my seat/legs and she did it. 

So I guess I learned to stop over thinking things.

Oh and I learned that a well timed smack with the rope is much more effective than nagging


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

*ha ha ha ha haaaa*

I learned today that my daughter's horse is afraid of his own farts ... and will buck and run away from them and get very confused when they follow him wherever he goes.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I did something really stupid today that could have ended pretty badly. 

Had just finished untacking and grooming up my mare after a ride. She was standing in crossties at the barn entrance. She had rubbed off her fly mask in a turnout paddock that was about 50 feet from the barn entrance, so I walked out there to grab it and put it back on her before turning her back out. I had already clipped the lead rope to her halter before I realized I needed to grab her flymask, so I tossed the lead rope over her neck while I walked outside. 

Leaving a lead rope clipped on like that but slung over the neck while a horse is tied one of those things I've always been taught not to do, precisely because of what happened next. She shook her head, and the rope flipped back over her neck to the ground, as though she was ground tied. She then proceeded to step on the end of the rope with her left foot, so it was fairly taut to the ground, with just a little slack in it. As she saw me walking back in teh door (I had the flymask by now), she started pawing and got her right leg tangled in the slack of the rope, which was still pinned under her left hoof. And she was still in the crossties, so she didn't have a ton of options for how she could move to get out of this situation.

Luckily I was right there as she got the right leg tangled, and just unsnapped the lead and she stepped off the end of it. She never panicked or fought it, but *I *still had a moment of internal panic seeing her hung up like that.

So, I learned, don't take the shortcut if there's a chance it could go wrong, because one of these times, it just might...


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I learnt today that my horse has heaps of tension in his poll because he likes to think he was born a giraffe not a horse 

Also that he really likes to show off hes a male when around his back end


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I learned my silly horse would rather stand out in the rain (albeit under the pine tree) than in her shed. I knew it would rain today. I washed her yesterday.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I think Cim learned that mom becomes a bit of a pain in the *** if you try to dump her.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I learned that if I do an exaggerated opening of the off leg when cuing my horse to sidepass, he will sidepass for a ridiculously long distance. He had a workable sidepass for opening gates, etc, but he will go a long ways and at a high rate of speed. 

Now to refine that a smidge!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's a new pony at our farm, one that has been stall kept for the last 5 years. he has no idea what turn out means, and certainly not being a member of a herd. he is very handsome and jumps tidily, so ive been told.

anyway, right now he's a nutcase as he tries to gain entrance into the herd. it's like he does not know how to speak "horse". he fell in love with my lease horse, over the fence, and when I removed him, the new guy followed me and was like a crow divebombing a hawk. he would not really get the message when I chases him off. I was ticked off and perceived him as a PITA.

then, later, after putting my lease horse away , i went down to spend some time with this guy. it took a bit, but he came over, and while not relaxed, he seemed to feel better to have someone, anyone, to stand with. 
he went from a "PITA" in my eyes, to a poor lost soul. I learned that a hrose's emotional state is really strong, and to consider that before making any judgement on the horse as a whole. 

this guy, once he settles, will be a doll!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Today I learned how much effective equipment matters. I am all for going in simple tack with basic bits and basic nosebands or not at all. But today the figure 8 bridle I ordered finally came in and I fitted it and tried it on for a lesson. The mare I ride- who I am supposed to take to second level in a few weeks went a thousand times better. She fidgeted with her jaw less- she came round quicker and easier and *gasp* she even slobbered a little  my trainer and I were both very happy as was Cru- if a little put off that her favorite crossing-jaw trick was no longer possible. The look on her face was priceless as she went to snatch the bit and couldn't.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

really? that much change just from a figure 8? why? I mean, what is really different about it as compared to a normal bridle with a caveson?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> really? that much change just from a figure 8? why? I mean, what is really different about it as compared to a normal bridle with a caveson?


Compared to a normal caveson: It takes pressure off of the nose and redistributes it to under the jaw in two places: below the bit and at the top of the jaw at about the jowl. My goal with whatever I ride is ease and throughness that is demonstrated in an elegant submissive headset and contact. With every other horse I ride this has been quickly achieved with a little retraining and having quiet hands...however this mare has been probably my biggest training challenge. She's clever as heck and has quite the myriad of evasions she can pull. She used to go in a regular flash and snaffle- but I think that it just upset her. The result was a horse that would cross jaw and grin...not good...not good at all...so after about seven months working her I put in an order for this bridle...she was improving but I still felt she was uncomfortable and angstful in the standard noseband (you are not allowed to go without in Dressage) And the bridle didn't show up...It got lost in shipping, then sat in the post-office for awhile...I gave up on it ever coming and counted it as a loss. What I'm saying that the entirety of my dressage dreams are not hanging on this bridle. We worked hard. I school her every day and don't make excuses for either her or me when we screw up. But finding the noseband she is comfortable in and corrects some of her residual habits seems the icing on the cake. This is a horse that is a bit fussy about her face and I FINALLY found something she likes...and when she is comfortable then she can give me her best ride. So yes... a noseband can make that much difference.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Was the flash the problem? I see a lot of horses hate a flash, and they are so often on too tight. I don't see how a caveson, adjusted loosely, would have pressure to speak of.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Was the flash the problem? I see a lot of horses hate a flash, and they are so often on too tight. I don't see how a caveson, adjusted loosely, would have pressure to speak of.


It was _one_ problem she had- to be honest I think she just doesnt like having something around her nose. Shes such a finicky little horse. She's the one on the right of my avatar.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Lots of learning today!

Firstly that I canter a whole lot better when I can ignore that annoying little voice in my head that panics the whole time.

And that my mare _can_ do things like canter/halt/canter lead changes and the reason she tries to pull stupid stuff is that she is B-O-R-E-D with me.

Also I'm not so sure Cim is afraid of anything, this week alone we had two cement trucks come through one of which broke down on the side of the road (and our arena fence comes right up to the road) and a police car with sirens and all whizz right by.

Anyways, I just had to brag on my mare a little bit because I've been a mess lately (*knock on wood that she doesn't dump me next time I ride*)


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I learned today that my new boots that I got my TB to protect him on gravel makes him way more relaxed to ride


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I learned that my horse knows how to cuss. I was late feeding tonight, and she was very sure to let me know about it!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

This past weekend I learned that Sonny gets quite uptight on a trail ride when another horse ,not with our group of 3, comes from behind at any gait faster than a walk. Sonny was last in our line of 3, and I guess he thought the horse/rider approaching would plow into us or blow thru us??? don't know, of course, what exactly bothered him, but he got pretty fizzy about it. We ended up stopping and going over to one side to let the other rider pass us. Other rider, incidently, never slowed down as they went past.

Is it just me, or was that impolite? I'm very sure that if I was coming up on other riders, I'd slow to a walk long before getting near them, and especially if I could see that one of the other horses was having a little trouble. 

Anyhow, now I need to get someone to help me set up an excercise to help Sonny learn that it's not a big deal and that he just needs to listen to me and take the cues from me to stay relaxed. 
He didnt blow up, he just got high headed and a little jiggy. 

Fay


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I actually learned this last weekend but kept forgetting to post it. JC made more of an impression on people than I did. A friend of mine ran into a guy I dated for a short while about 25 years ago and he remembered JC's name but not mine. LOL


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

This last weekend DH and I manned a booth at a horse show and our slot was right up next to the arena. It was a trainer challenge where 17 horses from the local rescue were trained for 180 days and this was the culmination show and adoption auction.
Anyway, I learned there are a million and one ways to train a horse and just when I think I have seen everything, I learn new tricks and ideas to store in my arsenal.









One of the trainers had a horse pushing one of these things while she stood on the center platform. Loved it and had never in my life seen such a contraption.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

you know what I learned today, as childish and immature as this may sound is my mare CAN actually pee...lol. I have had her a year, and I have never seen her go in a stall, in the pasture, roundpen etc.. and she has never under saddle, she has been real ladylike about it, I was riding her today and she stopped and I thought she had to go #2.. and I had to laugh and say well, I guess you can go after all..lol


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I learned that asking for a canter that is still not 110% solid after 4 days off is not the brightest thing. A bad case of the Mondays today but at least I didn't eat dirt. :sad:

At least I have like a solid month to get her back to where we were Thursday...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Today I learned just how conniving my horses really are.

They were in the yard with 20 gallons of fresh water and salt block on the NW corner, where they started their day and got their first drinks.

A few hours later, as I was mowing their pasture that I consider part of my front yard, I looked up to see the horse with grazing muzzle leaning against the gait on the SE side of the barn, with his head turned sideways, looking at me. 

I assume the look was pitiful as he was wearing a face mask over the muzzle and he is the horse that can really "do" poor poor pitiful me.

He kept leaning and staring, leaning and staring. Naturally I was at the farthest back corner of the pasture but, good little mom that I am, I shut the mower deck off and steered my way over to that dying of thirst horse.

Yes, he wanted water but did not want to walk around to the other side of the barn. Why should he, when he knows if he looks pitiful and waits long enough with his head over the gate, I will open the gate for him:-|

The real kicker was the water he wanted was yesterday's water. The water he was too lazy to walk to was fresh this morning:shock:

Then there is my 12 year old 17 pound alpha barn cat who just had cancerous tumors removed from his ear. Is he ever playing that for all its worth. 

He's another conniver so, don't feel sorry for him just yet. I'm trying not to but he seems to be getting a lot more spoiled than he was before the tumors were biopsies. I pick him up and carry him to the 4wheeler or put him in the car, both of which he loves to ride. He makes the dog mad every time he gets on the 4wheeler but she has arthritis and I can't pick her big self up.

We just pay the bills----------


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a softie ! I bet I could get you to wash my dishes if I looked at you with enough pitifulness


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> What a softie ! I bet I could get you to wash my dishes if I looked at you with enough pitifulness


Close but no cigar. I hate housework. I'd rather clean your stalls or pick the paddock, unless you're leg is in a cast and the dishwasher is broke:lol::lol:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Today I learned that my horse doesn't like _some_ railroad crossings. Fancy, new, concrete ones. Old ones that just cut through the pavement or wood are okay.

And I also learned that I really don't tolerate people who talk a lot well.

While I was working on getting my horse across the tracks, some dude walks up leading a horse who also would not cross. He yakked and yakked and... 

Oh, but, I knew that yesterday, honestly!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Today I learned that if you wear your hair in a bun for to long you can cause headaches and blurry vision.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Today I learned that I can ride out a buck better than I used to be able to, and I also learned that the young Standardbred I'm riding is making better progress than I think.

Not related at all. Two different horses.

The bucker is a lazy cow, still being ridden in the round pen because she's still trying out every trick in the book to see if she can get out of having to actually work with a rider on her back.

The Standy is just beautiful, honestly. She's come a very long way, from a horse that was making the most evil faces and trying to rush off in the round pen to a horse I can ride (and trust) in the paddock when there's a lot going on including the mares in the next paddock bolting around like lunatics.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

WALKTHEWALK, TINYLINY.

I love doing dishes!!!!!!! one of my favorite things when doing house work LOL


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

I relearned today that my horse is STILL a goof. hahahahahaha
I was hosing him off and lunging him and when I set down the water hose he picked it up, turned on the nozzle and sprayed me!!!!!!!!!

Then when I went to dump his grain in his feed bucket he takes a bite and then sneezes it out on me!!!! While this was going on her sticks his lip in the air like he was laughing at me!!!! what do ya'll think? hahahhaha


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I learned (again) today that you can't fix stupid.:icon_rolleyes:

I also learned this weekend that my horse will follow an ATV anywhere! And I have the scratches and bruises to prove it. We did make it up the hill easier than they did, though... and an ATV can't step over a 2' wide tree that falls across a trail; my Cally did, then stood there snorting in disgust as the boys tried to figure out how to go around.


----------



## Human (May 31, 2015)

Today I learned that my horse will do anything I ask without fear or hesitation. He trusts me so completely that he worked in a covered arena (maybe for the first time), on a lounge line (newly added to the routine from free lounging) with another new horse working in the arena. A horse he hadn't met yet (as my boy is the new boy on the block at the barn now). He stayed focused and went through his exercises like a pro with new boots on and everything, no questions asked. He just trusts me that explicitly. I've only owned him two months but the bond was instant. I was just so shocked when I got him I was almost moved to tears. So to sum it up: today I learned for the upteenth time that horses are the most amazing creature to walk the earth and I am privleged to have one.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Today I learned my gelding moans when he stretches just like an old man does. It was pretty funny but you probably had to be there.

The other thing I learned today which wasn't taught by one of the horses but I learned it because I have horses is that falling from the bed of a hay wagon, bouncing off the tongue, and then ending up on gravel HURTS!!!!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

My mare apparently isn't afraid of carts, even my trainers big, clunky 4 wheel cart.

I also "learned" (because I really should and do already know this) that less equals more in riding cues. Why can't I just learn to give subtle cues all the time?


----------



## Maria89 (Jun 5, 2015)

We learn every day things that we may not realize. I think every day standing beside a horse, man can learn a lot.
I started from just loving horses to learning more and more about them. The horse is a magnific creature. 
In my study I've made a blog,where I can share the things I learn about horse with other people. 
But I also think that the best learning you can get is riding a horse.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I learned today that my horse is smarter than I even realized. I scrubbed a water trough out and leaned it against the fence to go around to the other side to hose it off. My mare obviously wanted a drink so she contemplated the situation and decided that the trough needed to be right side up first. she tried but it slipped of it's platform and she stood there looking at me with this "can you fix this for me " expression.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

what I learned is horse people are full of empty promises and lies.. everyone will tell you something to get your money, but won't come through with any of it, and make excuses about it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gingerscout said:


> what I learned is horse people are full of empty promises and lies.. everyone will tell you something to get your money, but won't come through with any of it, and make excuses about it



Yikes! that sounds pretty wounded.


----------



## Puddle Duck (Jul 3, 2015)

I learned (at a Nutritional Lecture) that black sheep were added to a herd of white sheep to tell if there was a deficiency in copper (back in the 'good ol' days'). This came up while talking about copper deficiency in horses.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I learned today that when the school holidays are around lock up everything in your stall because it will get trashed


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I learned today that I'm not as good at listening to horses as I thought I was, and because of that, I caused the blind bolt that I had to ride through on Tuesday.

I re-learned today the value of groundwork.

I learned today that the fewer words, the better, and I dont have to say every single thought that runs through my head.

And I learned today that just because the two horses I've started to saddle were easy doesn't mean I'm some kind of a genius - it just means that I had two good horses to start.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Puddle Duck said:


> I learned (at a Nutritional Lecture) that black sheep were added to a herd of white sheep to tell if there was a deficiency in copper (back in the 'good ol' days'). This came up while talking about copper deficiency in horses.


So what does that accomplish?


----------



## tjtalon (Apr 26, 2013)

I learned that just because I traded a too small halter for one that turned out to be too big, that I need to find one that's in the middle just-right (now I know what to look for) & that it doesn't mean that just because my little halter worked on someone else's horse's little head & the traded big one doesn't work on my school horses that I'm...cosmically screwed. I need patience.


----------



## Puddle Duck (Jul 3, 2015)

Skyseternalangel said:


> So what does that accomplish?


According to the sheep-person of the group, the copper deficiency shows up in the black sheep (not the white), so copper can be added to the diet before major issues start (they get a drunken wobble of some sort?).

Copper deficiencies can be easily seen in a horses coat.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Puddle Duck said:


> According to the sheep-person of the group, the copper deficiency shows up in the black sheep (not the white), so copper can be added to the diet before major issues start (they get a drunken wobble of some sort?).
> 
> Copper deficiencies can be easily seen in a horses coat.


That's really interesting!


----------



## Puddle Duck (Jul 3, 2015)

I thought so! The more I learn about nutrition, the more I realize how much we are missing when it's right there in front of us.. crazy stuff!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been secretly stalking this thread and there have been some good posts that I can identify with  I haven't had anything to really add as I have been working but not really training on my horses or working on anything in particular. 
I wasn't going to show or rodeo this year but I decided last week I was going to do some ranch horse classes next month. 
Admittedly, I get a little lazy when riding mine outside for work and thought I better go down to the arena and see what I need to fix on Stilts before I show him. I put him in the snaffle and worked on some stuff as he had been coming out of the bridle lately. Exaggerating my cues and positioning him thinking I was doing him a favor my being clear I got quite frustrated especially in my lope offs and lead changes. I had him heavy on the forehand and he was diving into the lead changes like I was cheating him into them.

Today came that reminder, something I preach but I need to remember myself sometimes; _stay out of his way, trust him and keep it simple!_

I put him back in his bridle, decided to simplify and cue him as the broke horse he is. And guess what, he stepped off into the lope beautifully without popping up in the front end and his lead changes were flawless.
Huh, imagine that.


----------

